# My Series Race #5 - John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Racers from all over Florida made it to John's Slot Car Garage in Riverview, FL for Race #5 in *My Series*. A big thank you to John and Nancy for having everything ready for racing.

Here are the results

*Spec NASCAR - Novice Division*
1. Wesley Dean, II - 146
2. Summer Crawley - 121

The Novice Division racers ran with their handout motors along with the AGE Division racers and then were scored separately.

*Spec NASCAR - A.G.E. Division*
1. Pete Crawley - LRH - 162
2. Wesley Dean, Sr. - SCS - 161
3. Miguel Ingles - JSG - 157
4. Jason Zawacky - TRP - 156
5. Adam Crawley - LRH - 154
6. Buddy Houser - SCS - 154
7. Jeremy Justice - JSG - 152
8. Jeff Freitas - LRH - 130

It took 148 laps to make the Main
9. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 147
10. Greg Walker - TRP - 147
11. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 144
12. Stu Marder - TRP - 143
13. Jeremy Shumate - SCS - 142
14. Johnny Banks - SCS - 135
15. Rachel Tempe - LRH - 133
16. Bill Ashabranner - LRH - 124

*Expert NASCAR*
1. Mike Bresett - TRP - 171
2. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 171
3. Danny Zona - TRP - 170
4. Jeff Freitas - LRH - 168
5. Terry Tawney - None - 165
6. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 157
7. Kyle Hall - TRP - 156
8. Wesley Dean, Sr. - SCS - 156
9. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 155
10. Wesley Dean, II - SCS - 149
11. Jeremy Justice - JSG - 146
12. Jeremy Shumate - SCS - 141
13. Johnny Banks - SCS - 137

*GTP*
1. Danny Zona - TRP - 189
2. Jeff Freitas - LRH - 184
3. Mike Bresett - TRP - 178
4. Greg Walker - TRP - 177
5. Buddy Houser - SCS - 174
6. Terry Tawney - None - 172
7. Wesley Dean, II - SCS - 164
8. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 26

It took 172 laps to make the Main
9. Robert Smith - JSG - 171
10. Jason Zawacky - TRP - 170
11. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 170
12. Johnny Banks - SCS - 164
13. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 163
14. Kyle Hall - TRP - 160
15. Jeremy Shumate - SCS - 155
16. Bill Ashabranner - LRH - 153
17. Peter Crawley - LRH - 151
18. Stu Marder - TRP - 54

*4.5" Dirt Late Model*
1. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 176
2. Terry Tawney - None - 162
3. Jeff Freitas - LRH - 161
4. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 160
5. Bill Ashabranner - LRH - 159
6. Buddy Houser - SCS - 159
7. Jason Zawacky - TRP - 155
8. Jeremy Shumate - SCS - 154
9. Johnny Banks - SCS - 140
10. Wesley Dean, II - SCS - 132


Next Race is at The Race Place in Holly Hill, Florida on Saturday, July 14th


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

I see that the guys from S.C.S. ran well in the races. Congratulations to sll of you! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jax-red-evo9 (May 30, 2007)

jason got me in 4.5" by 1 lap thanks to wes. i beat fat boy so i was happy


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

jax-red-evo9 said:


> jason got me in 4.5" by 1 lap thanks to wes. i beat fat boy so i was happy



And one of Jeremy's cars won Concours in Spec NASCAR, and one of my cars won in Expert NASCAR. And a car that Eddie Stilley painted for me back in March won for the second time in 4.5" Dirt Late Model.

Tom and I both missed a transfer opportunity in Spec due to circumstances out of our hands - - and literally in other people's hands. I think you'll understand when I point out that my worst lap on Black was over 20 seconds.


----------



## jax-red-evo9 (May 30, 2007)

thats funny


----------

